# Rumpfy, what are you doing??????



## nutallabrot (Jul 12, 2005)

:eekster: 

selling the BOTM August 07???


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

very nice. but yeah - why??

http://cgi.ebay.com/1992-Raleigh-John-Tomac-Signature-Titanium-Carbon-XTR_W0QQitemZ230171347924QQihZ013QQcategoryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

nutallabrot said:


> *Rumpfy, what are you doing??????*


I've asked this about Rumpfy long before he put this up for sale.

Ok, lets have a contest who can guess why. I say gambling debts.

What's your take?

Pinguwin


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

pinguwin said:


> I've asked this about Rumpfy long before he put this up for sale.
> 
> Ok, lets have a contest who can guess why. I say gambling debts.
> 
> ...


the cat puked on it...

Carsten


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Fishing. No listing fees...or got a line on something really really cool and expensive.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I am curious to see what it will go for. It is an amazing build. Certainly don't see something like that every day!


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

I think he wants some cash to buy some of my bikes......but I don't think I'll sell him any. He obviously can't control his cat and I can't bear to think of puke on any of my fine rides..


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*two words:*

audi payments. 

(nice bike indeed)


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

pinguwin said:


> Ok, lets have a contest who can guess why. I say gambling debts.
> 
> What's your take?
> 
> Pinguwin


He got tired of super glue-in it. :eekster:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

gotdirt said:


> audi payments.
> 
> (nice bike indeed)


there's a US made Audi V8 pick-up truck???

Carsten


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

And Rumpfy's reply is?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

My guess is that cool as this bike is, Rumpfy doesn't dig on garage queens, and at least for him, with all the work and effort that went into it, this is the definition of a garage queen. It is the perfect bike, too perfect in fact to ride. So what else to do. Obvious answer is eBay.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Maybe he wants one of the new V8 powered BMW M3s... incidently the v-brake noodle for the front derailleur cable housing isn't correct to the restoration.


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*hmmm*

another is guessing how many are watching the auction via eBay "watching" . . . only Rumpfy can tell us . . .


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*strange*

ameybrook sold his Fat right after getting BOTM too . . . (or did it sell?)

is this a curse of getting BOTM?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Heh...










Won't last I know but had to get the screen capture anyways.

Incidently, is it just me or do the other bidder id's seem suspicious ? _***| and i***| and d***u


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

DeeEight said:


> Heh...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Token shill bid?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> Token shill bid?


See my additional comment above... look at the other bidder ID's.... myself I'd actually like a Tomac titanium/carbon and have a tax refund to spend anyways.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> Heh...
> 
> Incidently, is it just me or do the other bidder id's seem suspicious ? _***| and i***| and d***u


Been seeing alot of ebayers with that type of screen name lately.:skep:


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

It's a security measure, ebay is masking bidders' IDs. Been happening for a while now


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Has it occurred to them that it makes it harder to detect shill bidding then?!? And it makes it look to people like they're encouraging it in fact.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

So why is that some auctions have a***b and some have 'bidder1', 'bidder2'?


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*Raleigh John tomac ti/Carbon*

E.

I have Mustang 1964 custom redesign by Chip Foose(Overhaulin).Do you want to trade for you bike?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Hell some auctions still show the full bidder names. Its very inconsistent.


----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

E,

Let me know what you think.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I had a feeling this would pop up here.  


A lot of reasons.

- Cat puke.
- Non-Ridden Garage Queen.
- Post Build Depression.
- Sh!ts and Giggles/Curiosity 


I do have a second one I plan to build and ride...so if I get what I'm asking, I'll be at peace with it.


----------



## Williwoods (May 3, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I had a feeling this would pop up here.
> 
> A lot of reasons.
> 
> ...


taking full advantage of the "system" I see.

your a total dork

I mean that in the best way possible of course

But your real reason is cause you found a cunningham for sale right? And now that the shimano/suntour? museum bought one for over $10000 you got that gotta have it feeling and ditching all your neat little bikes............more neat little bikes to follow on the bay after this one.

I could see the logic in that.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Williwoods said:


> taking full advantage of the "system" I see.
> 
> your a total dork
> 
> ...


Its a good way to assess value.

For the most part, my collection is complete aside from a few items I wouldn't mind owning or trying.

The focus for me is no longer acquisition. I want to finish the projects I have started, ride them all, and keep what I like, off what I don't like or have strong feelings about.

A Cunningham would be nice, very cool bikes. But I don't have a lead on one or an overly strong desire to pay market value for one either.

At the end of the day, I don't think this bike is going anywhere. Sure is stirring up some sh!t though.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bestmtb said:


> E,
> 
> Let me know what you think.:thumbsup:


I didn't know you had a Mustang too.

I'm not a big fan of restomods. 
I've got my 66 Fastback that already doesn't get driven much.


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> I didn't know you had a Mustang too.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of restomods.
> I've got my 66 Fastback that already doesn't get driven much.


pic of the fastback eric? sounds lush

(sorry very offtopic!)

this might be a good time of year to sell going by the recent cunningham sale  & for what its worth a liddle bid to help it on its way 

what remaining bikes are you lusting after eric?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2007)

scant said:


> what remaining bikes are you lusting after eric?


my bikes 

Carsten


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Hey Rumpfy the front wheels not centered in the fork and the bar ends are angled up to high.
Looks like a little old ladies bike. Of all people I thought YOU would pay more attention when setting your bike up for public display.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Carsten said:


> my bikes


And my tights...thought not with me in them...I hope. :skep:

'Guin


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

Carsten said:


> my bikes
> 
> Carsten


we all want your bikes carsten :thumbsup:


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

MrOrange said:


> ameybrook sold his Fat right after getting BOTM too . . . (or did it sell?)
> 
> is this a curse of getting BOTM?


Well, I never planned to keep the Wicked. I think it was a pretty lucky BOTM prize... but it was also a nice build too. I dont really ever plan to keep the bikes I build until I get a bigger garage or a girlfriend who shares the same meaning of "buy whatever the hell you want" as I do.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Hey Rumpfy the front wheels not centered in the fork and the bar ends are angled up to high.
> Looks like a little old ladies bike. Of all people I thought YOU would pay more attention when setting your bike up for public display.


Lol! :lol: 
Thats pretty much why I'm selling it.

I just noticed yesterday that the front wheel looks a bit off center in that picture. Might just be the angle of the pic, but I'll take a closer look...just as long as its not really tweaked, I'll deal with the great backlash coming my way. 

And I'll be sure to adjust the bar ends to their correct straight up and down position.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

scant said:


> pic of the fastback eric? sounds lush
> 
> (sorry very offtopic!)
> 
> ...


Well...this thread does have my name on it and I'm not too much of a stickler for on topic discussions...

No C'Ham is in the works, nor do I have any immediate plans to bring one into the collection...unless it falls in my lap for cheap. 

Only other bike would be a clean Ritchey P-23 (or better yet P-23 Team) in my size. This isn't to say I won't try other bikes...but I miss my P-series.

As for the Mustang:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> my bikes
> 
> Carsten


Yes...your bikes. 

...And 'Guin's tights. Preferably with him in them. :ihih: :nonod:


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

scant said:


> pic of the fastback eric? sounds lush
> 
> (sorry very offtopic!)
> 
> ...


Which Cunningham sale?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

fire sale?


i want the cross bike damn you!


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

MrOrange said:


> ameybrook sold his Fat right after getting BOTM too . . . (or did it sell?)
> 
> is this a curse of getting BOTM?


I bought it for my wife. She hasn't ridden it yet, and she doesn't like the color much  .

I may be pulling a Rumpfy myself soon...selling my classic car and all my bikes, what the hell am I thinking?


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Shaun K said:


> I bought it for my wife. She hasn't ridden it yet, and she doesn't like the color much  .
> 
> I may be pulling a Rumpfy myself soon...selling my classic car and all my bikes, what the hell am I thinking?


I didn't either :-( I was trying to replicate the FAT cherry, with poor results.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

As for the Mustang:


Enough about the bike. Whats your build list on your 66? Is that your house too?


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Which Cunningham sale?


funny..just type a word like cuminghome or similar....and (nyc)people are going off! :ciappa:

swizzl sharky


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Cycleshark said:


> funny..just type a word like cuminghome or similar....and (nyc)people are going off! :ciappa:
> 
> swizzl sharky


Gotta sniff 'em out before the sharkz smell the blood in the water


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

*billy bragg quote*

"the chase is always better than the kill"


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*cant remember the dudes name quote*

I grow weary of the chase, and yearn for an easy kill

i want that damn cross bike eric!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

*Lemmy says*

Lemmy of Motorhead sings:

The chase is better than the catch.

Guess so.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

pinguwin said:


> Lemmy of Motorhead sings:
> 
> The chase is better than the catch.
> 
> Guess so.


Lemmy also sings:

Your move, what do I have to loose?
Stalemate.........Too late, too late!

I have no idea if it works for this thread, but I alway's liked that song.


----------



## mello211 (Dec 25, 2005)

*bar ends*

you should put the bar ends straight up and attach another set of bar ends to them in the same position and ride it around the city like the drunks do in my downtown area........that would be a trip...........sweet riding position.


----------



## GoingDHfast (Jun 2, 2005)

Lurker wisdom for the day:

"Desire makes everything blossom; possession makes everything wither and fade."

- Marcel Proust

:thumbsup:


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Just curious Rumpfy how many watchers to date?
Why don't you just donate that thing to the Mountain Bike Hall of Fame and take a 10K deduction on next years taxes. That is where it belongs.....or do they already have Farmer Johns original hanging in there?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Shaun K said:


> I bought it for my wife. She hasn't ridden it yet, and she doesn't like the color much  .
> 
> I may be pulling a Rumpfy myself soon...selling my classic car and all my bikes, what the hell am I thinking?


I went through the "I'm never going to sell this" phase and have had "what the hell am I thinking" moments.

But at some point, you look at these particular toys and say "well, as much as I really like them...they just sit. Whats the point?" Maybe its kind of a 'been there done that' kind of thing...now I can move on to the next project.

Now if you use your classic car all the time (or every Sunday for a cruise down your local strip)...or I really enjoyed taking my near perfect Tomac out for weekly rides...then keep it, it makes you happy.

There's always another project or something special to be had.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

XR4TI said:


> As for the Mustang:
> 
> Enough about the bike. Whats your build list on your 66? Is that your house too?


No no no...not my house. If I was living in a house like that, my bike collection would be massive and nothing ever sold.

The Mustang is an ex-Barrett Jackson auction car.
1966 Mustang GT Fastback. Factory A-Code built in San Jose/Fremont plant.
289 port and polished, cam, headers, intake. Holly 650 4bbl, dual Flows.
Close ratio 4 on the floor, posi. 
Properly relocated A-Arms (a la Shelby style suspension drop), reverse eye in the back, Koni's, American Torq Thrust D's.
Paint is the Ivy Green (Sage). Looks like glass. Black interior.
Never been washed with water since its restoration. Paint is like glass, interior is simple and spotless.

I'm a stress case whenever it comes out.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mello211 said:


> you should put the bar ends straight up and attach another set of bar ends to them in the same position and ride it around the city like the drunks do in my downtown area........that would be a trip...........sweet riding position.


Totally sweet. You think that'll help or hurt the sale?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

GoingDHfast said:


> Lurker wisdom for the day:
> 
> "Desire makes everything blossom; possession makes everything wither and fade."
> 
> ...


Good quote!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gm1230126 said:


> Just curious Rumpfy how many watchers to date?


It's high, though I think its mostly people who want to see how this thing plays out.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> No no no...not my house. If I was living in a house like that...


I was thinking the same thing about the house. I do art work on the side and in some job interviews, it's relevant to show them my work. I have a picture of a large piece in an art gallery with 30 foot ceilings and balconies and some will ask, "Is this in your house?" One day, just once, I'd like to say, "If that was my house, would I be piddling around with interviewing for this job!?" But I don't.

P. Guin


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Carsten said:


> my bikes
> 
> Carsten


sharks's bikes.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Shaun K said:


> I bought it for my wife. She hasn't ridden it yet, and she doesn't like the color much  .
> 
> I may be pulling a Rumpfy myself soon...selling my classic car and all my bikes, what the hell am I thinking?


selling the yellow yo? drop me a line.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

ameybrook said:


> I didn't either :-( I was trying to replicate the FAT cherry, with poor results.


very hard to replicate since those colors were most of the time a result of a single metallic color plus a colored clearcoat.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

YETIFIED said:


> Lemmy also sings:
> 
> Your move, what do I have to loose?
> Stalemate.........Too late, too late!
> ...


Lemmy RULES. he can be quoted in any thread.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> It's high, though I think its mostly people who want to see how this thing plays out.


i'll give you 7 fiddy and a powerbar in the wrapper(flavor of you choice, not expired)

i'll go higher for the cross bike


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> i'll give you 7 fiddy and a powerbar in the wrapper(flavor of you choice, not expired)
> 
> i'll go higher for the cross bike


Sold!

I'll trade the cross bike for the Ruthie bike


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Sold!
> 
> I'll trade the cross bike for the Ruthie bike


HA! suckers, see all i had to do was offer the man i killer opening bid.. and BAM! the T(i)mac is all mine

i'll trade you ruthies for Orange....cash for cross


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

GoingDHfast said:


> Lurker wisdom for the day:
> 
> "Desire makes everything blossom; possession makes everything wither and fade."
> 
> ...


Three things that don't work with that quote.

My Wife.
My Ventana.
My Univega.

JmZ


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

Sorry to see this go Rumphy.That is your signature bike. Hope the winner appreciates the bike and not part it out for crack.
Nice '66 by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

vintagemtbr said:


> Sorry to see this go Rumphy.That is your signature bike. Hope the winner appreciates the bike and not part it out for crack.
> Nice '66 by the way. :thumbsup:


Auction ain't over yet. It may not go anywhere. 

And thanks!


----------



## paetersen (Jul 28, 2007)

DeeEight said:


> Has it occurred to them that it makes it harder to detect shill bidding then?!? And it makes it look to people like they're encouraging it in fact.


The higher an auction closes the more money ebay makes. IT is a conflict of interest for them to get rid of shill bidding or sniping, both of which would take about 3 lines of code.

did you think they were in it to make a good marketplace for the buyer?!

paetersen


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

paetersen said:


> The higher an auction closes the more money ebay makes. IT is a conflict of interest for them to get rid of shill bidding or sniping, both of which would take about 3 lines of code.
> 
> did you think they were in it to make a good marketplace for the buyer?!
> 
> paetersen


I'd guess that from a legal stand point, if someone were able to prove shill bidding to take place and eBay didn't do anything to try and stop (or at least have a process in place to deter) such events....they'd stand to lose a lot more money than gain from the shill bidders.

I think the other reason eBay masks high bidder ID's is to avoid scams or solicitations from 3rd parties.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

paetersen said:


> The higher an auction closes the more money ebay makes. IT is a conflict of interest for them to get rid of shill bidding or sniping, both of which would take about 3 lines of code.
> 
> did you think they were in it to make a good marketplace for the buyer?!
> 
> paetersen


Yahoo Auctions Japan is much more seller friendly than eBay but doesn't allow sniping. Basically any auctions within some determined period of time of the end of the auction delay the end of the auction for an hour or so. I think sniping more often keeps prices down. From a seller's perspective you want two guys trading bids not a last 10 sec throwdown in which no participant has an opportunity to up their bid.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

JmZ said:


> Three things that don't work with that quote.
> 
> My Wife.
> My Ventana.
> ...


Make sure you let your wife read that one. It'd be a shame to let that one go without her knowing where she rates. :thumbsup:


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> The Mustang is an ex-Barrett Jackson auction car.
> 
> I'm a stress case whenever it comes out.


It goes on Ebay when? 

(Talk about a garage queen..a really nice one:thumbsup: )


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

azjeff said:


> It goes on Ebay when?
> 
> (Talk about a garage queen..a really nice one:thumbsup: )


Oof. I've been trying to sell local. Shipping a nice bike is stressful...couldn't imagine shipping this guy.


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Oof. I've been trying to sell local. Shipping a nice bike is stressful...couldn't imagine shipping this guy.


Always ship a bike in two boxes. Wheels and some of the parts in one box and frame w/ rear derailleur removed and other parts as need in "A FRAME BOX". You can usually ship a bike US Priority Mail in two boxes for about the same it costs to send a complete bike in one box by UPS or Fed Ex and you don't have to worry about the UPS brown gorillas or their conveyor ruining it.


----------



## Shaun K (Mar 23, 2004)

colker1 said:


> selling the yellow yo? drop me a line.


I have a yellow Yo?  
The only Fat in the garage is my wife's Wicked, aka ameybrooks BOTM from July


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Shaun K said:


> I have a yellow Yo?
> The only Fat in the garage is my wife's Wicked, aka ameybrooks BOTM from July


ha.. another shaun k on another vrc forum. sorry, wrong number..


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> No no no...not my house. If I was living in a house like that, my bike collection would be massive and nothing ever sold.
> 
> The Mustang is an ex-Barrett Jackson auction car.
> 1966 Mustang GT Fastback. Factory A-Code built in San Jose/Fremont plant.
> ...


Very nice car Rumpfy. Love the wheels and the color. I think it sold new for like $3000 back in 66. Quite a money maker. Race you for titles.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

XR4TI said:


> Race you for titles.


I thought they were called Pinks?


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> I thought they were called Pinks?


I've always known them to be titles. They're not even pink.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

XR4TI said:


> I've always known them to be titles. They're not even pink.


Come on.. Someone here has to get the joke  I'm not even that old.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

ameybrook said:


> Come on.. Someone here has to get the joke  I'm not even that old.


I've always been bad at jokes ever since I smashed my head. I get burned by pretty much everyone.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=racing+for+pinks

GREASE was my Mom's favorite movie growing up


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

ameybrook said:


> Come on.. Someone here has to get the joke  I'm not even that old.


I've always referred to them as 'pinks'. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

XR4TI said:


> Very nice car Rumpfy. Love the wheels and the color. I think it sold new for like $3000 back in 66. Quite a money maker. Race you for titles.


Not a chance. 

She'll put you back in your seat no sweat, but its all show, no go.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

gm1230126 said:


> Always ship a bike in two boxes. Wheels and some of the parts in one box and frame w/ rear derailleur removed and other parts as need in "A FRAME BOX". You can usually ship a bike US Priority Mail in two boxes for about the same it costs to send a complete bike in one box by UPS or Fed Ex and you don't have to worry about the UPS brown gorillas or their conveyor ruining it.


i also used to ship bikes to Europe in two USPS sized boxes. now i had that nice 12" wide box and did some measurements, maths, cuttign and hot glueing and voila, a complete medium sized bike (Merlin so i am not totally off topic...) fits into it  
wheels, fork, everything. even with an extra fork and a bunch of extra parts. half an inch below the 108" length plus girth. shipping was $140 insured and it arrived in perfect condition in Italy.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

The 108" maximum is no longer used. Well, at least for domestic shipping. Not sure about international. They use the term dimensional weight now...:|

Shipping is getting expensive.


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2007)

Fillet-brazed said:


> The 108" maximum is no longer used. Well, at least for domestic shipping. Not sure about international. They use the term dimensional weight now...:|
> 
> Shipping is getting expensive.


it's still there for most international destinations. some have a smaller max limit and you wont even be able to ship a frame there via USPS. yes, it got expensive, the main reason why i tried to get everything in to one box.

Carsten


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Carsten said:


> i also used to ship bikes to Europe in two USPS sized boxes. now i had that nice 12" wide box and did some measurements, maths, cuttign and hot glueing and voila, a complete medium sized bike (Merlin so i am not totally off topic...) fits into it
> wheels, fork, everything. even with an extra fork and a bunch of extra parts. half an inch below the 108" length plus girth. shipping was $140 insured and it arrived in perfect condition in Italy.


Ah, the cut and splice. Nice. I may end up doing that. Regardless, I'll be taking my time and packing things extra secure.

This really depends on if it sells at all....and we're not even close yet.


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

jeez, 3600!!


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Off the subject, but I use two regular-sized bike boxes spliced together when flying with the airlines ("Please God don't let the airline mess up the..."). One goes inside the other, so their is a double wall most of the way along the box. With this longer box I don't have to take off the stem (extra packing to keep that from flopping around). That way I only have to pop on the front wheel, seat, and pedals and I'm off.

I typically don't have someone picking me up, so I want to get going asap and just dump the box at the airport. So far, they haven't damaged my bike, only lose it for four days.

I do have one 12" box which I received when a bike was shipped to me and can see the use of that for sure.

Pinguwin


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pinguwin said:


> Off the subject,


Don't think it matters in this thread. 

I know Veloculture uses the method of leaving the rear wheel on as part of the packing process. Protects the rear drop outs and rear derailleur.

I think a lot of it is creative careful packing throughout the process.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Cycleshark said:


> ...


good thing I saved that pic befor it got pulled :yesnod:


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Come on KB, post it! I've caught a few other comments that have been pulled before and even made a few myself. Wonder if Rumpfy has access to the posting histories.....


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

I'd be in big, big trouble if I posted it :nono: , I might get wacked :skep:


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

kb11 said:


> I'd be in big, big trouble if I posted it :nono: , I might get wacked :skep:


well.....I guess you COULD  PM it to a few select interested members


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

*yuh*

but only a few of us . . .


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey, where did that last post go!?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

pinguwin said:


> Hey, where did that last post go!?


I took it away. Its not forum appropriate.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Out of respect for Rumpfy I can't  I'd be treading in dangerous waters, remember Jaws, da dunt da dunt da dunt da dunt :eekster:


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Rumpfy said:


> I took it away. Its not forum appropriate.


Sorry if I violated a rule posting a link. Personally I'd be thrilled to see JT holding a sign calling me a horse's a** 

I was going to write a compelling paragraph on the injustice of forum censorship then I remembered California - the home of all things PC 

ER - tell us you aren't going to have that pic enlarged and framed, appropriate or not :thumbsup:

BTW, if that's inappropriate then surely those pics of that weird guy in tights has to be too, I find them far more offensive


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I took it away. Its not forum appropriate.


weak.sauce.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

azjeff said:


> surely those pics of that weird guy in tights....far more offensive


Az, keep poking, keep poking. I've got more pictures and all you're doing is encouraging me.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

azjeff said:


> Sorry if I violated a rule posting a link. Personally I'd be thrilled to see JT holding a sign calling me a horse's a**
> 
> I was going to write a compelling paragraph on the injustice of forum censorship then I remembered California - the home of all things PC
> 
> ...


Well, I'm pretty anti-censorship. But part of the 'moderator' duties requires censorship at times...wither I agree with it or not.

Normally I'd leave it up without a care in the world. 
What I'm tying to do is be sensitive to a) JT's standing in the mtb community, and b) the uh...'life style' community it references.

Like I said, I find the humor in it and it doesn't offend me...but there are some pretty sensitive eyes and ears out there, and I would hate for the innocent prank to have some negative ramifications. That would suck.

Thats all. I'm not trying to be a punk about it.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> weak.sauce.


You should be the F88 mod.

Then you'd come to me one day and say: "Oooh man. I had no idea the bs you had to put up with. Its so difficult to stay neutral and be sensitive to everyones feelings and opinions and posts allll the time. I have a whole new respect for you. More than I respected you before....which was a lot. Take my Ruthie Ritchey, you deserve it."

I know, I know. :smallviolin:


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> You should be the F88 mod.
> 
> Then you'd come to me one day and say: "Oooh man. I had no idea the bs you had to put up with. Its so difficult to stay neutral and be sensitive to everyones feelings and opinions and posts allll the time. I have a whole new respect for you. More than I respected you before....which was a lot. Take my Ruthie Ritchey, you deserve it."
> 
> I know, I know. :smallviolin:


let the inmates run the asylum.

i got a good idea what you put up with(have you seen what goes on down there f'ing mad house.i'd take the job)

i appreciate.

(i got half your stuff, the rest is coming from wisconsin.RBI is almost a reality)

you know what its gonna take for ruthie's bike!


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

hollister said:


> you know what its gonna take for ruthie's bike!


Hey now! That's not appropriate for this forum


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

just looked at the auction......

dude, time to pull the reserve and buy yourself a 'ham


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> just looked at the auction......
> 
> dude, time to pull the reserve and buy yourself a 'ham


yup!.....almost half a ham you got right there now


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Cycleshark said:


> yup!.....almost half a ham you got right there now


Or 2 of them if your close to the "source" and in the right place at the right time 

http://www.bicycletrader.com/archives/09classifieds.html

the one below one was 1200.00. Ask me how I know 

http://www.bicycletrader.com/archives/23classifieds.html

ahh the good old days....

(edit) I can just picture FB on the phone right now trying to track down some of those old numbers


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

:incazzato: 

Lack luster finish.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Ah Rumpfy, I hardly call $4500 lackluster. Might not be what you want, but lackluster isn't the correct word. Disappointed you couldn't grab more, ok, that probably fits. Was your reserve $35,000?

'Guin


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Perhaps.

I figured between $5-6k would have been market value.

Having this bike/auction so publicly discussed probably didn't help either. If I was going to do it right, keep my mouth shut and remove the reserve.

And no, reserve was not $35k.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> I figured between $5-6k would have been market value.
> 
> ...


i stand by my first offer.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

When I first saw the auction, me thinks it get a high price like sixteen-fiddy and some 'bars, but after seeing the price go up, thought it might reach 5k. Not sure how having it talked about would have made any difference, it's not as if the vintage bike community is a bunch of cackling, conspiratorial hens* gathered together like the French aristocracy at Versailles. To me, I think the reserve probably just meant it wouldn't go for $4550.

Next time, put it up for $35k, get people talking, then drop the price down later. That Storm Adroit is still mentioned two years later and everyone who was around then knows what we're talking about. Just my .02 fiddy.

Pinguwin


*Well, except for Fred , come on man, post your Adroit, we iz waiting.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

$4550 wasn't enough ?!?!

Ok granted the US dollar is practically worthless now... he probably should have listed it in euro.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> the US dollar


Peso, D8, the American Peso.

Just sayin', you know.

Pinguwin


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Awww 58cm, Man That Hurts....*

I remember the second link you posted but now I'm kicking myself for missing the first one :madman:


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Or 2 of them if your close to the "source" and in the right place at the right time
> 
> http://www.bicycletrader.com/archives/09classifieds.html
> 
> ...


haha! Thats actually kinda funny you mention that because a few google searches have had me dialing some of those 10 year old numbers... :thumbsup:

Man, that second link is a pretty good month for mtb listings.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Or 2 of them if your close to the "source" and in the right place at the right time
> 
> https://www.bicycletrader.com/archives/09classifieds.html
> 
> ...


hhmmm.....how cool....just noticed....the road ham #8 floats these days in da shark bassin


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

There are some amazing listings in those old classifieds.

If we'd only known then what we know now.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> There are some amazing listings in those old classifieds.
> 
> If we'd only known then what we know now.


Mine's the one in the second ad


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Cycleshark said:


> hhmmm.....how cool....just noticed....the road ham #8 floats these days in da shark bassin


look at that!

very nice,I'm sure theres more than one bike in those classifieds that has ended up in the shark tank :thumbsup:


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Man, that second link is a pretty good month for mtb listings.


Yea, that newsletter was circulated by the owner of American Cyclery in SF. They used to have many a cool mountain bike in that shop at one time. Cunninghams, Mt. Goats etc...

havent been there in a while but I believe they shifted their vintage focus to road bikes but they may still have a few hidden gems in the basement


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> If we'd only known then what we know now.


If we had known, we'd still have $800 Cooks brothers stems, $700 grips, and expensive Phil Pedals. Just that the bidding wars would have been in 1997, not 2007.

I did stock up on a few goodies in the 90's but that was because I thought they would disappear and be hard to find. Some of these things are hard to find NOS but I didn't anticipate the rise of ebay and that things would be available at the click o' the mouse.

Pinguwin


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Shayne said:


> I remember the second link you posted but now I'm kicking myself for missing the first one :madman:


Well, looks like we always know where to find it now.  
Unfortunately with every euro now worth 1.4 dollars and climbing, It may be a while before we see that one on this side if the pond again.....


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Well, looks like we always know where to find it now.
> Unfortunately with every euro now worth 1.4 dollars and climbing, It may be a while before we see that one on this side if the pond again.....


don't worry about €€€, crconsulting.......here in swizz you get 1 swizz peso for only $.85 dollaritos!!


----------



## bmxcollector (Nov 21, 2006)

Did the repair hurt the final price? Seemed like a strong number but I know nothing on values for that era of bike. In the BMX world it is nearly impossible to get your money out of a complete bike. Parting out a restoration is the only way to make any real money. It's a real shame. 

What's the record price for a VRC MTB on Ebay anyway? Anybody pay attention to that kind of stuff?


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

bmxcollector said:


> What's the record price for a VRC MTB on Ebay anyway? Anybody pay attention to that kind of stuff?


...enter holden stage right....


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

bmxcollector said:


> Did the repair hurt the final price? Seemed like a strong number but I know nothing on values for that era of bike. In the BMX world it is nearly impossible to get your money out of a complete bike. Parting out a restoration is the only way to make any real money. It's a real shame.
> 
> What's the record price for a VRC MTB on Ebay anyway? Anybody pay attention to that kind of stuff?


vintage mtbikes in the USofA hardly make $3000 on Ebay, I know of only a few up to $4000 and I don't recall anything above $4000.

add 25% and you know the euro marked too.

private sales are common up to $10'000 for a vintage mtbike with one documented sale over $16'000.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

bmxcollector said:


> What's the record price for a VRC MTB on Ebay anyway?


$35,000 for a Night Storm Klein Adroit 

Pin-goo-wee-nee

P.S. I seem to remember a Bradbury Manitou going for 8K. Holden?


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

haha

you know, i only started tracking ebay in march 2005 and i can't effectively search my huge PDF by price, just keywords.

i think that $35k Klein sold for like $4k.

the only bradbury manitou's i have listed are for $2425 (frame, vrc member), and one for $3326.54 earlier this year

$2680 fat ti july 06

$3093 euros, klein adroit sept 06

sorry i can't be more help.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

holden said:


> haha
> 
> you know, i only started tracking ebay in march 2005 and i can't effectively search my huge PDF by price, just keywords.
> 
> ...


Juli Furtado's Yeti C-26 sold for $7800 if I recall. That was 4 years ago. I'd imagine it would be much more today.

I saw some dude named velopete  get a 'Ham for $4,300.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bmxcollector said:


> Did the repair hurt the final price? Seemed like a strong number but I know nothing on values for that era of bike. In the BMX world it is nearly impossible to get your money out of a complete bike. Parting out a restoration is the only way to make any real money. It's a real shame.
> 
> What's the record price for a VRC MTB on Ebay anyway? Anybody pay attention to that kind of stuff?


It's the same in MTB. Always, always part out. If figured the rarity would offset the repair, but perhaps not.
In this particular case, I'm not sure how much more I'd get parting it out. Could actually see more I suppose.

I've seen some Klein frames and some Final Edition Ti Epic's go for pretty big numbers (frames only).

When the reserve stayed up, people probably caught on that I wasn't too interested in letting this go.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm not sure about parting out this bike. The frame is unique but for the most part, the rest of it is semi-generic (in a cool vintage sense). What made this bike unique is the combination of parts.

If you were to substitute a pair of Pauls Stoplights and levers, Bullseye cranks, specialized carbon fork, XTR headset, Synros Steerhorns and so on, all parts equal to or greater than on the bike, do you really think it would have went for $4550. I don't think it would have attracted the same attention nor bids.

Pinguwin


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> I wasn't too interested in letting this go.


i showed this thread to KE, and he just shook his head and laughed.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> i showed this thread to KE, and he just shook his head and laughed.


Tell him I still have 4 more unbuilt Tension Disk's, so watch it.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Tell him I still have 4 more unbuilt Tension Disk's, so watch it.


he just stopped laughing...

and he says he hates you

so just what was the reserve?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Juli Furtado's Yeti C-26 sold for $7800 if I recall. That was 4 years ago. I'd imagine it would be much more today.
> 
> I saw some dude named velopete  get a 'Ham for $4,300.


how much did Frischi's go for?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> he just stopped laughing...
> so just what was the reserve?


I bet he did.

Doesn't matter what the reserve was.


----------



## vintagemtbr (Jun 6, 2004)

hollister said:


> how much did Frischi's go for?


What bike are you asking about? 
I was thinking about $5000 to $6000 for Rumphy's JT.


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

*Hey what the...?*

ER,
Is this your add?? If so what up with that price? If not whose using your photos? 

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/428982511.html


----------



## scant (Jan 5, 2004)

jack lantern said:


> ER,
> Is this your add?? If so what up with that price? If not whose using your photos?
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/428982511.html


looks like rip off spam to me...


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Scandalous!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Wow. That is not my post.

Flagged.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

vintagemtbr said:


> Which bike are you asking about?


He's not talking about your Frischi Scott.

I believe one of P-series bikes made its way through an international Yahoo auction. Not sure where/who got it or what it went for.


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Wow. That is not my post.
> 
> Flagged.


What the................Why did you flag my post?


----------



## YETIFIED (May 4, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> Yea, that newsletter was circulated by the owner of American Cyclery in SF. They used to have many a cool mountain bike in that shop at one time. Cunninghams, Mt. Goats etc...
> 
> havent been there in a while but I believe they shifted their vintage focus to road bikes but they may still have a few hidden gems in the basement


I was at American Cyclery last Sunday and yes they have a bunch of vintage steel road bikes on display in the main store.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

This thing is like the Energizer Bunny... WTF?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1992-Raleigh-Jo...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

crconsulting said:


> This thing is like the Energizer Bunny... WTF?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1992-Raleigh-Jo...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


with a decent BIN!


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

How's life out in Oklahoma Rumpfy?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*my bad*



jack lantern said:


> How's life out in Oklahoma Rumpfy?


 pm me your addy again.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> with a decent BIN!


It didn't sell the first time at $4500....so I listed it again with a $2700 BIN. 
The reason for this is because the cost of living in Oklahoma is much less than the cost of living in California.
I like leaving money on the table.

And also, please stop calling me Rumpfy and start calling me Jenkins536.

Thanks!


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> It didn't sell the first time at $4500....so I listed it again with a $2700 BIN.
> The reason for this is because the cost of living in Oklahoma is much less than the cost of living in California.
> I like leaving money on the table.
> 
> ...


Did you land a job with Halliburton? I think they're most of Duncan. Have fun in my home state (although I'm an 'uppity' Tulsan)!


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

*seems hijacked*

Looks as though jenkins536 account has been hijacked somehow. Seems they usually deal in vintage postcards and not vintage moutain bikes!


----------



## jack lantern (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm not getting a hyperlink to watch that auction. Getting stranger...


----------



## gotdirt (Jan 17, 2006)

*where do i send my money?*

_'Note: The seller of this item is away until October 17, 2007. You may purchase the item, but there may be a delay in processing your order."_

so don't be alarmed if you don't hear anything from him after you send him $2700...

:crazy:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

gotdirt said:


> so don't be alarmed if you don't hear anything from him after you send him $2700...
> :crazy:


Yeah, it's cool. Nothing to worry about. Try and send cash if you can.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Please notice the redirect as well....


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*cheers seller*



Rumpfy said:


> Yeah, it's cool. Nothing to worry about. Try and send cash if you can.


nope. money order for 10k, please give the remaining balance to my shipping agent


----------



## fat-tony (Sep 6, 2005)

hollister said:


> nope. money order for 10k, please give the remaining balance to my shipping agent


Careful everyone! Seems when you go and ask the seller a question, It actually bounces you to a different ad that looks refreshed and then it asked for your ID and ebay pastword. Seller is fishing to hijack more accounts. I fell for this once.

I love the flat shipping charge of $5 bucks, seems fair for never actually gettig the bike. At least you are not out $100.


----------

